

Windows 10 by default uses your bandwidth to send updates to other people - dangero

I just installed Windows 10 and discovered this screen by accident: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;HqfGoPl
I somehow feel like a social contract between me and my operating system was broken here. If an app does this it feels different because I can close the app, but an operating system by default? What if I was on a metered connection?
======
facorreia
This has the potential to speed up updates within a company's internal
network. Unless you configure WSUS, your external link could get seriously
compromised if all PCs tried to update at the same time.

~~~
dangero
Conversely this has the potential to put a constant drain on your company's
external link.

The lan part makes perfect sense, but the default is to send updates to
everyone in the world, not just your lan.

------
Zekio
If you were on a metered connection, it wouldn't use that connection to
update, but you have to define a connection as metered, also how does this
surprise people its been there for months in the insider preview

~~~
dangero
I didn't use the preview (like most people) and again, it never prompted me to
make me aware of this.

